# [Soft]changement apparence de mail



## tatale (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

 Je viens d'installer Tiger , comment peut on changer l'apparence du logiciel mail ?
Que je trouve un peu fade ( gris/bleu très clair ).
Meci pour vos lumières.


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

tatale a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Tiger , comment peut on changer l'apparence du logiciel mail ?
> Que je trouve un peu fade ( gris/bleu très clair ).
> Meci pour vos lumières.


avec shapeshifter, en installant un thème. 
ceci dit, il doit y avoir des solutions _standalone_ pour Mail seulement, mais je n'en connais pas.


----------



## tatale (21 Mai 2005)

Merci mais en fait je ne veux pas changer tout l'aspect de mon mac, je veux juste changer celui du logiciel Mail.


----------



## Macounette (21 Mai 2005)

Il me semble avoir vu un truc mais y'a longtemps... impossible de me souvenir du nom. :rose:


----------



## alfred (21 Mai 2005)

peut-être un petit google avec ces mots clés: skin mail tiger


----------



## alfred (21 Mai 2005)

voilà, je l'ai fait: Mail Fixer


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mai 2005)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=115719


----------



## tatale (24 Mai 2005)

Un grand merci pour le mail Fixer.
*super*


----------



## Zyrol (7 Novembre 2005)

super ce petit soft.

Ou est ce qu'on peut trouver des themes supplementaires ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> super ce petit soft.
> Ou est ce qu'on peut trouver des themes supplementaires ?




bonjour Zyrol 

J'ai envoyé un mail au developpeur pour savoir ou l'on pouvait trouver des thèmes pour mail fixer. 
Je te tiendrai informé.

En attendant, pour les utilisateurs qui souhaitent retrouver l'apparence de Panther pour mail 2.0, il existe Mail stamps.

Avant: 





Après:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2005)

Zyrol, voici la réponse du développeur: 

"i made it an open format, and no one made any".

À ce jour personne n'a crée de thèmes alors que c'était en open-source.


----------



## Zyrol (8 Novembre 2005)

ok, merci.


----------

